# Avatar Request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Can someone make me a cool avatar please?

I would like a Chuck Liddell Avatar with my name on it. Since HitOrGetHit is probably too long, you can go with HOGH

Maybe one of these pictures:

http://www.canadastarboxing.com/ufc/images/chuck-liddell-0512.jpg

http://lordn.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/chuck_liddell_001.jpg

http://sandmanconsulting.net/XHTML1/beatdown/images/chuck_liddell.jpg

I have never had a custom avatar before!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nevermind everyone. I haven't gotten any responses so I assume that nobody has started. I am happy with the Avatar that I have right now. If you have started post it and I will take a look.


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: Would look better with a border on, il update it later.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like that a lot better than what I am using! :thumbsup:

Thanks!
Can't wait to see when it is updated!


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok i ldo it now seem as u cant wait lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wiggy said:


> Ok i ldo it now seem as u cant wait lol.


haha you don't have to do it now. I didn't mean it that way! I just meant I was excited to see it. :thumb02:


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

I knew u didnt mean it like that bro, I wasnt doing anything anyway.










V2


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff man! Looks really good!

Thanks a lot!

+rep most definitely. I would send creds too, but as you can see I am pretty poor! Hoping to gain some from the fights this weekend.

Thanks again man!


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

np mate, enjoy =)


----------

